# My thoughts on the foums



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, 90% of you won't know who I am, or how long I've been here other than looking at my profile, but I've begun to notice alot of things in the few weeks I've been active on the forums:

1) So called 'Experts' who insist the way they raise, care and deal with their own pets is the ONLY way, what works for one, doesn't always work for others, circumstances can change and others may find BETTER ways.

2) Too much bitching, especially with regards to pet stores, the guys who run pet stores are doing something most of you could only dream of doing, give them a break! Yes they might have alot of live stock to care for and are letting it get on top of them, it's their problem, not yours!

3) People who slate others for asking questions, that's exactly what these forums are for, it doesn't matter if it's been asked 100 times in one day, the 101th question might be cicumstantially different.
I think alot of people have forgotten what the internet is for...sharing information and learning, not pretending you are a so called expert because you have 3,000+ posts.

This blog isn't aimed at ANYONE! just my own thoughts about this forum, I will continue to view and talk to the members who I have made friends with, they helped me out and took time out to make me feel I wasn't a complete beginner for asking DUMB questions and making the odd mistake here and there.

To those few, thankyou!:flrt:


----------



## lennon (Oct 3, 2008)

very good totally agree xx


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree, and i'm really new to the site! Help and advice is the reason I joined!!!
I Would really like to get peoples views on rosy boas if poss. Thanx


----------



## jodihugs-2008 (May 16, 2008)

I totally agree with you...reptiles are like humans.....THEY ARE ALL DIFFERENT even if they are the same species!!


----------



## redrobin1905 (Sep 13, 2008)

nicely put i think people should relax and advise not lecture them and if there are any pet shops that dont treat there pets right you always have the rspca.


----------



## bonzosbuddy (Aug 31, 2013)

I agree with what you are saying but when it comes to pet stores they have a duty under certain acts of law to ensure each animal of whatever species or genus is looked after in accordance to the 5 freedoms and that they are not exceeding numbers of populations that they are unregistered for. Breeders have an unspoken, unlawed duty in my mind to be abolutely certain of where their animal is going, who its going to and how it is goin to live its life. Unfortunately us brits are weak when it comes to some things and we are quick to jump on a band wagon just as fast as we can fall off it. Respect for your rant, add me if you would like but don't disregard my opinions


----------

